# screw difference.



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

What exactly is the diffrence between drywall screws and the galvinized deck screws with the phillips head or even the deck mates with the torex head besides the coating?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

What they are made of.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Strength and weather resistance. Drywall screws aren't made for high loads, just to hold drywall. Deck screws, construction screws, etc, are made for heavier sheer loads and the heads on them are made for screwing into tougher materials. They also have a different thread structure which in good screws, allows them to predrill and fasten at the same time, which prevents most splitting. 

Stay away from any screw with a Philips head, excepting drywall of course. Philips heads are so last century.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

VinylHanger said:


> Philips heads are so last century.


So true. They should be banned!

Whenever I see a philips head now, I get that feeling you get when you encounter a slotted screw. Hate 'em.

Torx forever!:thumbup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nothin just you drywall screws for everything, its all a conspiracy. :thumbup:


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Greg Di said:


> So true. They should be banned!
> 
> Whenever I see a philips head now, I get that feeling you get when you encounter a slotted screw. Hate 'em.
> 
> Torx forever!:thumbup:


I am a fan of the torex. Have yet to strip one out.


----------



## mike717 (Dec 30, 2011)

Carpenter eyes said:


> What exactly is the diffrence between drywall screws and the galvinized deck screws with the phillips head or even the deck mates with the torex head besides the coating?


The cost?


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Greg Di said:


> So true. They should be banned!
> 
> Whenever I see a philips head now, I get that feeling you get when you encounter a slotted screw. Hate 'em.
> 
> Torx forever!:thumbup:


I am a fan of the torex. Have yet to strip one out.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea but did you ever strip one out?:whistling


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Love double posts.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

the diameter. the threads and the heads


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Drywall screws are meant for only one thing. And that's drywall.

Phillips tips are meant to cam out when the head has reached its proper depth.

Construction screws are heat treated, thicker, square or torx drive, different threads and a countersinking head on some. 

Then rarely ever snap, break or shear.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Do they look different?


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

So what are three inch drywall screws for?? I use the torx head screws for about everything....just trying to think of a scenario where you would need the long drywall screws for drywall...


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Brian Peters said:


> So what are three inch drywall screws for?? I use the torx head screws for about everything....just trying to think of a scenario where you would need the long drywall screws for drywall...


You are thinking too much


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Brian Peters said:


> So what are three inch drywall screws for?? I use the torx head screws for about everything....just trying to think of a scenario where you would need the long drywall screws for drywall...


I guess if you drywalled over drywall 4 times they would come in handy :whistling:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Greg Di said:


> So true. They should be banned!
> 
> Whenever I see a philips head now, I get that feeling you get when you encounter a slotted screw. Hate 'em.
> 
> Torx forever!:thumbup:


I love it!

Philips was designed to cam out when they were set in place. It was to reduce stripping the head. I think it was one of the dumbest executions on a good idea, although it was better than flat head, it was far from a real solution.

I love square drive or torx, either works for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Brian Peters said:


> So what are three inch drywall screws for?? I use the torx head screws for about everything....just trying to think of a scenario where you would need the long drywall screws for drywall...


Commercial jobs :laughing: I remember using 2 1/4 self taper drywall screws all the time.. laminating 5/8 rock...


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I love it!
> 
> Philips was designed to cam out when they were set in place. It was to reduce stripping the head. I think it was one of the dumbest executions on a good idea, although it was better than flat head, it was far from a real solution.
> 
> *I love square drive or torx, either works for me. :thumbsup:*


+1. Phillips are garbage.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Little fact... Phillips were first invented when the first electric drills came out..


----------

